# Second Buck, first with Muzzi



## mtgoat1212 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, I shot my second buck and my first with a muzzleloader. My brother and I hiked for three hours to an place in the central region where I shot a smaller buck last year. We saw quite a few bucks last year and I was hoping there would still be some around. We snuck up a side ridge and glassed down to our area and didn't see any thing. I decided to go lower and wait while my brother pushed from above. (He's nuts and will hike up anything) I waited about 15 minutes and I saw some movement to my left. 200 yards away a decent four point was coming down. I debated taking him because I wanted a "decent buck" this year and decided to wait. 15 minutes later this guy came out. He was far away and there was quite a wind. After a bit of work I closed the distance to 80 yards and took a standing shot. To my suprise he went straight down. (Found out later it was a pretty well placed shot) After some quick pictures and preparation we then spent four hours hiking out (after getting lost for an hour) Thanks to Bill for being a good brother and hunting buddy. Good to know there are still good deer on public lands.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

cool beans! Great picture duder!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Job well Done! 

Nice Buck. Congrats


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Really nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats not bad for your first muzzy thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm new here, none of you guys know me, but let me get in on the congrats. 
nice buck-- good job


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great public lands buck for sure, congrats!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow nice buck! Gotta love ML hunting.


----------

